# Loperamide Dosage



## scoobydoo (Apr 16, 2002)

Is it okay to take Loperamide on a daily basis? The package instructions recommend to limit dosage to two days. Also, can your body get used to the drug?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

My dr told me that it is safe to take on a daily basis. I used to take one daily. As far as your body getting used to it, I think it does to a degree. I managed to get myself off of my everyday schedule when I first started trying to get pregnant and now I take it once or twice a week and found that it seems to work better when I do take it. I was taking it though not so much for D, but for just very frequent BM's. I rarely got constipated from it. Now if I take one, it will usually hold me for a few days.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

ONCE you have been diagnosed for IBS and you are sure the diarrhea is from the IBS then it is safe to take on a regular basis. If it is NEW diarrhea after a couple of days you should be seen by a doctor before taking it for an extended period of time (no using Imodium to AVOID going to the doctor for NEW diarrhea







)In the June 14, 2001 New England Journal of Medicine review article on IBS and treatments for IBS this was one of the ways suggested to control diarrhea predominate IBS.Generally taking it 2X a day seems to work better than once a day dosing and you should start low and work up to the amount that controls you (try to find the lowest dose that works most of the time--but that is really true of all meds).K.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

How can we see that article in the New England Journal? I went to the website , but you have to register with a fee!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

with the full citation any library can get you the whole thing.Most med school libraries will have it on-line. and/or allow you to copy it.N Engl J Med 2001 Jun 14;344(24):1846-50 The irritable bowel syndrome.Horwitz BJ, Fisher RS.


> quote: For patients in whom diarrhea is the predominant manifestation of the irritable bowel syndrome, classic antidiarrheal agents such as loperamide42 and diphenoxylate may help decrease the frequency of bowel movements and improve the consistency of stool. In a study of women with this form of the irritable bowel syndrome, alosetron prolonged colonic transit, reduced the frequency of bowel movements and the urge to defecate, improved the consistency of stool, and decreased abdominal pain.43 However, this drug has been removed from the market because of side effects such as severe constipation, ischemic colitis, and bowel perforation. In cases of diarrhea that cannot be controlled, cholestyramine has been used to bind bile acids that may be responsible for increased secretion and decreased absorption of water in the colon.44 In some refractory cases, a short course of antibiotics may reduce the diarrhea, presumably by altering the intestinal flora.45


The dose from a table in the article is 4 mg/day to start , using 4-8 mgs a day as a maintanence in a single or divided dose (one of the papers favors a divided dose...that is not all at same time but taking 1/2 of the total dose 2X a day)K.


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

Kmottus or anyone,Your info on taking imodium regularly made me think about a possible complication for all of us who suffer from IBS-D. Once we've been diagnosed, of course we assume that any symptoms post diagnosis are IBS-D related. Since the symptoms of IBS-D mimic a lot of bad diseases, how do we know we didn't come down with something new? Are we supposed to get re-checked for everything often? I was diagnosed w/IBS two years ago. Since then, I have traveled all over the world, including places where it's easy to get D from food and water. I still have D, and I assume it's all from IBS, but who knows? Does anyone get "rescreened" to make sure it's just IBS-D that they still have?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If there is a change in symptoms, or new symptoms, or you have reason to suspect you have been in contact with a parasite (like symptoms worse after traveling abroad, drinking unpurified water from a mountain stream, ate at a resteraunt where there was a Salmonella outbreak, etc.) it is probably worth getting rechecked.After a while you get a sense of this is the range of things that are typical for you individually (and it varies with each person) and when something atypical pops up, then it doesn't hurt to run it past the doctor.For me atypical is very runny/water stools and vomiting. That usually indicates I picked up a bug somewhere. Funny thing is one bug I caught when the IBS was really painful that bug gave me the first pain free hours I had in a long time...pain came back when the bug was gone though.K.


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Hello to everyone out there. This is my first message post and I'm so relieved to read that I am not the only one in this world to be suffering from IBS-D. I am finding now that my list of foods that don't cause D is shrinking so much, there's not a lot left to play with!! I can either not eat or eat and suffer the consquences. I am at a low ebb with this IBS. I could do with a bit of support and a few dietary tips - any offers of help???


----------



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## redrose (Mar 6, 2002)

Billy, hope you picked up on my email, keep us all up to date.good luck


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

I really try to limit anything that is not natural as far as taking it daily. Exceptions are Effexor, as I need an AD.If you want to put an end to your diarrhea, take Immunolin daily. It IS an all natural source of IgG, along with growth factors that help maintain gastrointestinal balance and support!The stuff just plain works!!


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks dhove for reply but noodle brain







here needs just a bit more info..... what is the following... Effexor, AD and 1gG and what does it mean???














will look out for reply. Thanks


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I take loperamide 2mg every day. Normal dose is once a day OR if Im having a bad day up to 3 times a day.


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

em.london - you take 2mgs of Loperamide a day, is that 1 or 2 capsules and also are they prescribed to you. At present I'm buying mine from Tesco's and at ï¿½2.35 for 12, it's getting expensive







and I also feel like I am forever standing at the chemist counter. Are there any long term effects to taking this drug. I dread the thought of having to take something for the rest of my life.......







TTFN


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Dear Patty 2mg is one tablet for me but I am not sure whether they come in diff doses.The doct prescribes them - I get 28 caps each month (I see my drc every 3wks for my prescrip)If I didnt take them I wouldnt be able to leave the house sometimes !The only probs I have found so far is I do get constipated sometimes and when I do have a major D attack the painfull cramps are worse (sorry to be graphic) cos there is more coming out.


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Hey I can quite sympathise.... I go through that backlog feeling if you know what I mean. I think that's why I'm sooooooo desperate to know what the future holds for IBS-D sufferers. Do we live long enough into old old age or do we quietly one day just get flushed down the tiolet.......


----------



## catschibli (Mar 20, 2001)

Dear PattyI just followed your comments and would like to add that a good way to get a minimum dose of Immodium is to use the liquid. You can control the dosage better as a smaller dosage than the capsules might be better for you. According to the professor that I go to for the IBS-D, Immodium is safe. Also, I have great success with the "lingual" form as it dissolves immediately, no water necessary and works very quickly when you are having an attack. Great for travelling. I live in Switzerland, so don't know if the term "lingual" is used in GB.Keep asking questions and informing yourself and you will find that you can cope better. I've been at it for 10 years...


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Dear Cathy,Thank you for your reply. A couple of questions - Does immodium act like the loperamide that I am currently taking, what's the difference between loperamide and immodium? and no I'm not familiar with the term "lingual".I'm learning such a lot and am truly grateful for this opportunity to get lots of info.Thank you. TTFN.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Dear PattyThe way I feel sometimes I would love to be flushed down the loo. LOL


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Loperamide is the generic nameImodium is a brand name.They are the exact same thing.Usually in the US they talk about sub-lingual. Basically it dissolves/is absorbed in the mouth.Some of the antispasmodics in the US come in sub-lingual forms and that is generally to get a faster response (in the blood stream faster than if you swallow it).K.


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

IgG is an immunoglobulin that is very important for mucosal health in the gut, (and elsewhere in the body for that matter. The problem with most of us is that our immune system becomes screwed up so I think that is one reason we have so much bowel problems. At least when I take Immunolin, my bowels, (and consequently me as a whole), are much happier!!!! (Get my pun,,bowels,whole=hole, as in a-hole,,,,nevermind).


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Dear dhove,Thank you so much for all the info and the e-mail. Emotionally this has been one of my best weeks in a long time - it is so true a problem shared is a problem halved. You know, between you and me a few millions others, I thought I was turning into a horrible, depressed, grouch who had lost the will to be a decent wife and mother but it's all falling into place now. This pattern of depression coinciding with the IBS-D - I just couldn't see the connection. It's all starting to make sense. I feel like:1- I'm not alone in this anymore.2- I'm coming out of a fog that I've been envelloped in for a long time.3- I don't have to put up and shut up anymore.There's still loads of questions I'd love to ask but I feel like I'm hogging the air waves!!! Suffice to say, a huge big thank you to everyone. TTFN


----------



## catschibli (Mar 20, 2001)

Dear PattyMottus answered the question for you that the Immodium is the product name. And now I learned that the term in the US is sublingual. When I was in such a bad way at the beginning of the IBS-D,(10 years ago) I took the liquid immodium at night (1/2 the dosage of a capsule) and then a full in the morning. It was the only thing that worked for me until the Lotronex came along which was perfect. When that was taken off the market, I had to go back to square 1. A VERY big help has been working on the diet and thanks to the book by Heather van Vorous, I have learned what some of the triggers are. It is called Eating for IBS and she gives a lot of background info before presenting the recipes. Once you get the foods sorted out, you will find that your days get better and you can better identify the foods that will trigger an attack. For example, I know steak is a horror for me - triggers as quickly as 2 hours. We were on a trip to the US recently and I had turned down steak 5 nights in a row. But the 6th night we were in Texas and I couldn't say no. Well needless to say, attack followed. But I did make the conscious decision and the steak was delicious! Also, we have a drug here called Spasmo-Canalese which eases the spasms of the colon.It is non-prescription. If you are interested, I shall look up the generic name of it. Hope you have had a good week and that spring is getting to England! as we get your weather 2 days later. The April rain and cold has been horrible. Keep your chin up and think of the positive.Cathy


----------



## Jan Faulkner (Apr 21, 2002)

Dear catschibli,What bad luck to get cut off mid sentence on the digichat.







There was much more I would have liked to ask.







I hope you got my e-mail.  These instant gremlins are great.







TTFN


----------



## catschibli (Mar 20, 2001)

Dear PattyI did get your email and hope you got my return. Be sure and let me know if I should look into the Spasmo Canalese. I just got an interesting answer back from Heather van Vorous as I asked her if I might have cut too much out of my diet since I have just gotten the flu/bronchitis for the 3rd time since January. Be sure and look at it as she gave some great suggestions and I hope you like her book as much as I do. You'll find her under "ask the specialist"







Nutrition,Diet..category. Hope you have had a good week so far. We have a holiday tomorrow, so my books are back on the shelf!Cheers







Cathy


----------



## reeree (May 7, 2001)

I've always wondered how much Immodium is too much. I needed to take a 1/2 hour cab ride to get home last week and I was having IBS-D problems that morning. So about 9:00 AM I took 2 tablets, 2 more at 11:00 AM and another one about 12:30. I had no problems during my cab ride at 1:00 PM. I had no BM the next day but the day after that I was back to my urgent BM's.. So I guess for me 5 in a span of about 4 hours is OK, if I need it. I would only do this if I really needed it. Did I read somewhere that you could take up to 8 per day? What are other people's experiences....Ree, who is awaiting Lotronex's return.


----------



## Firenza1 (Apr 30, 2002)

For those of you who have this problem in the early morning hours as I do, have you tried taking a Kava Kava before bedtime. Sometimes it works for me and is much cheaper that prescriptive medicines.


----------

